# Starting Vr6 Turbo BUild



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

IM starting to get all the pieces to rebuild my vr Is the any reason for the head to be ported and polished with turbo?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

not really. Only worthwhile if you're trying to wring every last HP out of it. Just turn up the boost.


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

i plan on running wisco 83mm 9 to 1 pistons with arp bottom end hardware. Any word on the cams and headgasket i should use?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

steel Mk4 head gasket, I'll let someone more knowledgeable recommend cams.


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another Question about the crank does anything need to be done to it im getting all new bearings? 
The 83mm pistons won't cause any problems with heat, i plan on driving it everyday.

I have a Turbonetics 60-1 turbo will the kinetics down pipe work on that turbo i think its a 5 bolt?


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Heres a parts list.
Tectonics tuning high flow valve kit without retainers
Cams?? lifters
MK4 head gasket
mjm Bottom end rebuild with arp hardware
Stock rods
Wisco 82 or 83mm Pistons 9.1
Downpipe of some sort
Turbonitics 60-1 turbo
Tial 38 mm
Exhaust Manifold
Pulleys
4in MAF housing
Arp head studs
oil pump water pump
C2 software obd1
FMIC and pipe
Inline Fuel Pump Walbro
Injectors Green tops


Im new at this anything im missing feel free to help with anything.

Thanks John


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another Question which fuel pump would be best with the 440cc green top injectors the 044 Bosch [email protected] bar or the [email protected] and would it benefit using a 3.5 or 4 bar fpr?


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The Walbro is good up to 500hp, and quite a bit cheaper tham the Bosch. 
With C2 software you use the stock 3 bar FPR.
I would also replace as much of the other maintenence stuff as you can. Thermostat housing, metal crackpipe, timing chains and guides (definitely), sensors, gaskets, etc. 
Also, budgeting for a clutch and LSD are crucial.


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

yes ill be redoing all the gaskets bearings arp hardware only problem im having is finding software for obd 1 42lb all i can find is c2 36lb software would that work with the walbro fuel pump and how much hp am i looking a with the 36 software?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John_mk3 vr6 said:


> c2 36lb software would that work with the walbro fuel pump and how much hp am i looking a with the 36 software?


yes, and about 350 depending on psi.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

John_mk3 vr6 said:


> IM starting to get all the pieces to rebuild my vr Is the any reason for the head to be ported and polished with turbo?



How much power are you looking to make? Port and Polish can definitely help make more power.


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Id like to make a little over 450 but idk if possible withe the 36lb software and injectors. What size is the stock fuel pressure regulator on a 95 vr6?


Another question about installing the arp rob bolt hardware whats all involved in changing from stock to the arp?
And if running 82mm Wsco pistons at 9.1 with mk4 head gasket and running autotech 262 cam clearance wises will i be ok?


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

A P&P head is not needed for going F/I however the more flow in the head the more power you get. So you could run lower boost but get close to the same power as someone running a bit more boost without a P&P'd,BVH, or P&P'd BVH. A worked head isn't needed but if you have the extra $900-$2000 laying around after your F/I build is complete and want to spend that kind of money I'd do it.

My advice if you have the extra money and have build your engine correctly for your turbo application go for it but it isn't necessary for your build.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Careful when you use lightened pulleys with your VRT b/c I think around 350whp they can end up breaking or melting b/c of the heat. I believe this happened to EIP a few times and completely destroyed the motor each time it happened.


----------



## John_mk3 vr6 (Jan 16, 2009)

What size is the stock fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## Foxtrot1 (Jul 5, 2005)

stock fpr = 3 bar


----------

